# 211k and remote



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

OK, still finding things I don't like about the 211k.

Anyone else find the remote to this unit flaky? I have new batteries.

Pointing straight at it doesn't always work. [ 50-50] A CSR said this is common to the 211k?

Anyone else have this issue? [ It also suffers Lag while going through the guide.]


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

We have two remotes for our 211k and are not having any of the issues you mentioned.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

What type of TV do you have? 211s use IR remotes and sometimes the TV interferes with the remote control signal.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

RBA said:


> What type of TV do you have? 211s use IR remotes and sometimes the TV interferes with the remote control signal.


 Panasonic plasma.

Thing is, my 222k that was in it's place worked flawlessly. I could point the remote in almost any direction and the 222k would respond instantaneously.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Your PLASMA is probably your source of trouble. Contact DISH Tech support, seeing Plasma is pretty much gone from the market place it is not as common a problem as it used to be.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

RBA said:


> Your PLASMA is probably your source of trouble. Contact DISH Tech support, seeing Plasma is pretty much gone from the market place it is not as common a problem as it used to be.


If it's my plasma, why did the 222k work perfectly?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2015)

satcrazy said:


> If it's my plasma, why did the 222k work perfectly?


The remote for the 211k is infrared. So things like a glass door or direct sun light on the receiver can cause interference between the receiver and the remote. If you have a glass door you can try opening it. Sometimes scooting the receiver back a little bit so not getting direct sunlight can make a difference.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

Nephew ended up breaking the 211 remote so I ended up programming an old 522 TV1 remote to control it.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> The remote for the 211k is infrared. So things like a glass door or direct sun light on the receiver can cause interference between the receiver and the remote. If you have a glass door you can try opening it. Sometimes scooting the receiver back a little bit so not getting direct sunlight can make a difference.


Thanks, I tried the "open door" thing, no difference.

The 211k went blank again [ nothing on the screen, just black] I called Dish [ again, they sent a remote the first time which didn't help] and finally got a CSR to send another 211k.
Set it up myself, and I'm happy to say so far so good. Seemed the first 211k was at fault, as this one works just fine.

Question is, where is quality control when doing a refurb? Wouldn't it be a really good idea to send a brief survey sheet with the replacement so that the re=furb people know what to address when you send a faulty unit back?

Now, if Dish would just color in the clock in "Autotune" in the guide [ I'd be good with ANY color other than the same background as the guide which makes it invisible, my 222k has a green clock, so I See it immediately] Not a big deal to some, but once you use that as a quick reference, it's easy to miss with the grey transparent one in the 211k.

You would think these receivers would be uniform in most respects, I'm guessing this is just a software glitch that could be fixed?


----------

